# Advice about anti-depressants



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi - I was wondering whether any of you might be able to recommend an anti-depressant that someone with alternating diarrhea and constipation might be able to tolerate. I've been taking some Klonopin at night for anxiety but I'm really having trouble with ruminations/obsessive fears about my IBS. My therapist thinks maybe an anti-depressant would help. I'm very sensitive to medication so I'm anxious about trying something new...just wondered if others might know whether one type of medication works better than another for my type of IBS. Thanks!


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Funny you should ask about this. I just went to see a gastroenterologist for the first time in 10 years. I've been on Prozac for along time, and I asked him, if he had a new patient and he were going to prescribe an anti-depressant, which one would he prescribe. I should add that I am IBS-C. He said that he would prescribe one of the older tricyclic antidepressants such as nortryptiline. He prefers those over the newer kind for IBS. Steven


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am both IBS C and D. My new gastro put me on elavil(amitryptiline). I started with 10 mg/day and am currently taking 30 mg/day. It helps me alot with abdominal pain/spasms, in my experience that is my worst symptom regardless of if I'm C or D. It takes a long time (4-6 weeks) before you really notice improvement and you have to play with the dosage to find whats right for you. Its not a cure but for me its been a great improvement, in pain and in my BM's, they are more "normal", less extremes. Good luck and hope this helps


----------



## Emmy Beth (Feb 20, 2003)

Just a note of caution with Nortriptyline-I was on it for 2 years and had terrible constipation to the point that I would not "go" for a week at a time and the bloating made me look 6 months pregnant. I went through test after test to see if I had a blockage-even enemas and laxatives were not working. In the end, we found that I had to lower my dose of Nortriptyline (Pamelor) because it was slowing my contractions too much in my intestines. I had almost instant relief but after that whole ordeal my IBS got worse. I take Celexa now and it has helped.Good luck


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi







I am a very lucky person to have found the right med for the same problem you are having. First, I would like to say I too was on Pamelor (Brand for Nortrip.) It did help me very much with IBS symptoms. So much I couldn't believe the change. BUT, it has a major side effect, and it is weight gain. I craved sugar. The leaflet on the medication said it could possibly happen. It did. I gained a large amount in one year. I am now on 20mg. of Prozac. It has helped changed my lifestyle completley. It is not a bad med as people has rapped it to be. I have tried several SSRI, but alway ended up not being able to sleep. The Prozac has worked for me both ways. It has also helped me with GAD. (Anxiety disorder) which I had been trying to cope with all my life. (I am 50) Many people will not take this medication because of sexual side effects, but mine went away after a while on it. Plus , the doctor can give you other meds to help with this side effect. Believe me, unless it is stopped being produced, I will always take it. Hope this helps


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. My doctor has prescribed 10mg of Doxepin (an older tricyclic antidepressant.) Constipation is supposed to be one of the side effects so I will have to monitor it. I know someone else who has been taking this medicine and she has been feeling better. She has increased her fiber supplements to help with the constipation. I hope it helps me!


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

I have a question, has anybody taken lexapro in here, my pcp gave me a months worth of samples of it today. Thanks,


----------

